# WTB: R34 GTT Coupe Nismo S-Tune Suspension



## KenR34 (Jan 25, 2020)

Looking to purchase a set of used Nismo S-Tune coilovers for my R34 GTT coupe. As long as they're in good condition with no damage. Also looking to have it shipped to Canada. Let me know what you have and how much you're looking to sell them for.

Thank you.


----------

